# GSD's Cuddle?



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a 11 week old GSD boy and I can't get him to lay down on my lap or lay down at all without him wining after his needs have been met. Do GSD's ever really calm down and either lay or your lap or near you or cuddle or whatever? Is is just because he's a puppy?

Thanks,
Site


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Some do, some don't. Micah is our biggest cuddler, and unfortunately he's also our biggest dog. Akira is very people oriented but also has VERY high ball drive. She'll act like she wants cuddles and pets, but once you start she takes off to find the nearest ball to bring back to you and then drops it at your feet or in your lap and wants nothing to do with anything except fetch or catch. In her opinion, if you wanna play, it's the perfect opportunity to play ball.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby was never a lap dog. But she will lie down next to me if I sit on the floor. This has resulted in me sitting on the floor a lot. ;-)


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank is my first gsd, and he's a cuddler, as long as he's had his play time in for the day, when ever I sit down he's right next to me not happy unless he's touching me in some way.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Amadeus was never a cuddler. He was the protector and wanted to be in a location where he was able to observer you and watch what was going on around you. Ever gone out to eat with a police officer?? How they have to sit where they can see the door and part of them is always scanning the area checking everything out. It was like that, part of him was always "on", doing his job.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

GSD are not lap dogs. Whose needs are being fulfilled, yours? or the dogs? Want a rewarding experience for you and the dog then do some training, do something that gets his little mind going --- and then he may appreciate you and want closeness.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

First, congratulations on your new puppy!! 

I cannot speak to the breed only my own GSD. I laughed a little reading your post because I felt the exact same way a year ago. When he was that age he barely tolerated my affection and I was dissappointed. Now at 90ish pounds he backs up like a mac truck to lower himself onto my lap. He comes to me for hugs and kisses several times a day and is always at my side.


----------



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for everyones responses! Also thanks to carms for feeling he/she needed to make a point. Let me clarify, after he has been fed and taken out to go to the bathroom and he has been walked and I have played with him in the backyard and he is tired, to me his needs have been met. Do I need to train him in something new everyday or take him to Schutz to have his needs met, I don't think so.

Again thanks for all the helpful replies, I really appreciate it!

Jon


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

At 11 weeks, the only time Kopper "cuddles' up to me is when he wants to chew on me. Or when I have a snack.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I think it is his age. My girl is now 4.5yrs old and loves to climb up on the couch with me and cuddle in the evenings when the day is done. Getting to be kinda a ritual with us, we both enjoy it.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

MY female is always in your bubble wanting to cuddle and lay on you lap but my new male pup is very independant and likes to lay by himself so its just the dog there all different IMO


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Stoli wasn't a huge cuddler at that age either...however as we both learned about each other and bonded i noticed he became a lot more affectionate towards me. At 9 months now if he's chewing on a bone and i'm sitting on the floor he's always learning against me or at my feet. Mornings are the absolute best as he sleeps on the floor but once he sees me start to move around he jumps up and we spend a good 5 min at least just cuddling and he's big into spooning! But then during the day if he's got his mind on something and I come to hug him he'll still squirm away (i think of a little boy who's mom kisses him when she drops him off at school...that's my boy right there!) So really it just depends with what's going on and all....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Both my dogs are cuddlers. Keefer has no interest in coming up on the couch or being on the bed, but if I sit on the floor he sits in my lap. All 80 pounds of him! :wild: And he loves to lay his head in my lap when I'm on the couch and to drape himself across my hubby when he's in his office chair. He also loves to be hugged, even by strangers. There's pretty much no amount of physical affection that's enough for him. :wub:

Halo is becoming spoiled - we've always had a no dogs on the furniture rule but she seems to be getting invited up on the couch to cuddle quite a bit. :thinking: If she's laying on the floor she'll let me spoon with her, and if my hubby is in bed first, she'll jump up there for a cuddle before going in her crate at night. Here you can see both dogs getting some love from daddy - Halo on his lap, and Keefer with his head resting on Tom's shoulder:


----------



## momtoshadow (Jan 17, 2011)

Shadow will be 5 months old this week, and she is not a cuddler. I wasn't sure if it was just because she is still so young or not. She will lay on the floor by your feet if your sitting on the couch. That is as close to cuddling as we get. LOL!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

some probably cuddle, some not so much. at 11 weeks old
there's more interesting things to learn about rather
than being on your lap. when my dog was young he wasn't
a cuddler. sometimes we would put in bed with us
and he would stay there 5 minutes or so and then
jump off the bed and go to his crate which was in the livingroom.
my dog is now 3.5 yrs old and he cuddles a lot.
he'll jump on the sofa or bed with you. he's not a velcro
dog. he doesn't have to be under foot all of the time.

i think your dog will cuddle more when he's older and if he doesn't
he still loves just the same.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko was not a cuddler as a puppy. We would hold him and he would struggle and cry like we were torturing him. We set aside about five minutes at a time, three times a day to work on him allowing us to hold him without struggling. When he relaxed and stopped crying, we would release him. After a while, we would hold him and also stroke and scratch him the way he seemed to enjoy.

It took a few months before he really became affectionate. Now when he wants to be petted, he will sit next to me and lean on me and give me that LOOK.  If he's laying down and I walk past him, he will look up and me a start to wag his tail in hopes that I'll stop and give him a belly rub (most times I do, can't help myself).


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Rerun said:


> Some do, some don't. Micah is our biggest cuddler, and unfortunately he's also our biggest dog. Akira is very people oriented but also has VERY high ball drive. She'll act like she wants cuddles and pets, but once you start she takes off to find the nearest ball to bring back to you and then drops it at your feet or in your lap and wants nothing to do with anything except fetch or catch. In her opinion, if you wanna play, it's the perfect opportunity to play ball.


What she said . . . 

Rennie is the only GSD we've had that likes to cuddle and she loves being cuddled especially when it's cold. She will squeeze herself into the smallest spaces just so she can have her head in my lap.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dharma is 20 months old and just starting to be a cuddler. As I type this she is curled up on the sofa next to me with her head resting on my arm. While I love the "new" her, I somehow think it is a sign of the end of her puppyhood and that she is growing up.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"carms" is a she.
by needs I mean to understand a dog from a dogs perspective -- their inner lives.

Here is one excellent book that is part of my resource library that I highly recommend , New York Times best seller list even INSIDE OF A DOG by Alexandra Horowitz.

People are tactile. We love to touch and feel . That gives us satisfaction.

That is what I meant by the question is the cuddling for your pleasure or the dogs.

You don't have to go to shcutzhund , but training and getting that little mind going is all good.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

I've never had a dog who cuddles as much as Eva does. When she lies in bed with us, she has to have her back against one and her paw and/or head on the other. Her favorite place to lie is at either my or DH's feet, with her head on a foot. She will spoon for several minutes at a time and when she was a bit younger (and it got cold in the bedroom) she let me spoon her all night (much to DH's chagrin, I might add!)

We got her very young, though, and I sometimes wonder if her sleeping against us from the first night has something to do with her snuggle-bug personality.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Max was not so much when he was little. Now at 15 months only when he is tired, lol then I get my snuggle time!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Max is lying on the couch next to me right now, with his arm and big head on my leg ( yes my foot is going numb). When he was a maniac pup I wondered if he was going to be affectionate too! Play and train with your pup and you will form a bond. Some are more affectionate than others, but at that age my pup was more about being active than cuddling too.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

The boys got into a "king of the mountain" match to see who could sit on my lap. I think my legs are broken, but I did enjoy all of the cuddles!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Emoore said:


> At 11 weeks, the only time Kopper "cuddles' up to me is when he wants to chew on me. Or when I have a snack.


 
:rofl:uppy:

Love it. Kelso would hardly like a pet until he was 5-6 months old, I still think sometimes he just "lets" us pet him like it is some sort of privilage....

hehe, he is a sweet boy sometimes, just makes me laugh with some of the things he does, sort of a running joke around our family


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

My Kola is a lover... she is very hyper sometimes.. but when the lights go out.. and the music station is on.. she will lay right between Pete and Me.. or next to me.. or on my leg or arms... 

She is 15 weeks old. Her attitude really started to change when she started her training this week.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

it depends what mood jasmine is in. sometimes, she doesnt want to be bothered. she is playing with her toys or chewing a bone. sometimes when she wants me to play with her she will bring a toy, drop it on me, sit, and give the please throw it face. sometimes she is happy to lay next to me on the couch or infront of it, but near me. other times she will climb on the couch or bed next to me and just fall on top of me and lay on me for a good pet. the only things she is always up for are fetch, going outside, and her most favorite: belly rubs. normally thats her motive when she comes to cuddle


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

My first GSD, a male, was super loving and affectionate. He could not get enough hugs and kisses. Slept in bed with me, watched TV on the sofa snuggled up to me, and was very loving from puppyhood until he passed. The second GSD, a female, was very uncomfortable with affection at first. However, as she watched the older male, she followed suit and then went beyond even the male's level of giving affection. She became what we refer to as a "velcro" dog, always stuck to me, even when I didn't call her.

My present male is more rough and playful than affectionate. However, in the mornings, he jumps up on the bed and lays next to me, turns over wanting to be scratched, and gets very cuddly.

I think it depends both on the dog's character and on the owner's disposition. Since the GSD loves to please, if he or she picks up the cue that the owner likes affection, he or she will follow suit, in my experience. Even a GSD that is more distant and less affectionate, once "trained" to be cuddled, will become quite addicted to it. Numerous dog owners are surprised at the level with which my GSD's show affection toward me. I believe it is natural for the GSD to show affection, if that is incorporated as part of their training around their owner.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister has always been a cuddler, even as an 11 week old pup.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Asgardfox said:


> I have a 11 week old GSD boy and I can't get him to lay down on my lap or lay down at all without him wining after his needs have been met. Do GSD's ever really calm down and either lay or your lap or near you or cuddle or whatever? Is is just because he's a puppy?
> 
> Thanks,
> Site


My Lilah is 2 years old, she 80lbs and still thinks she's a little puppy and wants to be in your lap,


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Jinx is a big time cuddler. If you sit on the foor she comes running full speed and leaps in your lap. I can't walk to the bathroom without her chasing me down the hallway even if she was dead asleep and then leans all over me soaking up the loving all cute and all but dear lord I'd love to pee in peace for just once!. She is all over strangers for loving too she just can't get enough from whoever it is.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My dog is very bonded to me but I feel honored when he puts his head on my knee for a scratch. Not cuddly like our ESS used to be but definitely more loyal! It is the little things like choosing to come in and lay at my feet while I work.

More often that that it is the working bond that is hard to describe and very primal to the point of being somewhat spiritual. I feel the strongest connection when we are out in the woods at work or training - working cooperatively for the same goal..being completely in tune with one another.

This is the most cuddly loving GSD I have ever had. My little female is very independant and if left out of her crate at night, the male would be on the floor next to my side of the bed and she would sneak into the TV room to sneak on the sofa.


----------



## shehulk (Jan 18, 2010)

My Leo is soooo affectionate...his breeder has noted, however, that he might be a bit too attached. From the first day we brought him home, he followed me everywhere. At 8 weeks, he'd stalk my feet so he could sleep on them (OMG....sooo cute!!!) even when he was in deep sleep, he'd drag himself over to wherever I'm standing. He's still that way. When he's fast asleep *I* feel guilty for needing to use the bathroom coz I know he'll follow me! He likes to give me kisses and enjoys getting very cuddly with me. Not that way with my husband though...he prefers to sock hubby.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Rerun said:


> Some do, some don't. Micah is our biggest cuddler, and unfortunately he's also our biggest dog. Akira is very people oriented but also has VERY high ball drive. She'll act like she wants cuddles and pets, but once you start she takes off to find the nearest ball to bring back to you and then drops it at your feet or in your lap and wants nothing to do with anything except fetch or catch. In her opinion, if you wanna play, it's the perfect opportunity to play ball.


That's Einstein!! First thing he'll do when I start petting him is look for the nearest ball to bring to me...


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

one of my dogs couldn't sit still for 2 seconds on your lap as a puppyy, but as an adult? She's the most affectionate cuddly dog I have met in my life.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine will snuggle if I am on the floor and make them lay down. Nadia will get amped up if I am on the floor without actually making her lay down because everything to her is reason to play and she is 3 years old. Other than that they want to snuggle in my bed which I prefer not to allow because I don't want all their hair in my bed. Zisso would snuggle on the couch or anywhere I ask him to but he is my love bug.


----------



## aarontfan (Mar 24, 2010)

Lulu is not much of a cuddler either. I am hoping as she gets older she will want to sit with me an cuddle. She did lay down with me and put her head on leg though, that was nice!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

nope never cuddler ever if she gets in my room she will try to jump on my bed but i get her off i am not sure if it is a good idea for them to get on the bed when they are still not adults and not fully trained i was going to ask about that because she trys to sit on my bed when i am not on it, that is where my cat likes to sit and when my7 dog does it my cat raises **** i should make another thread on that. 

mine is not much for getting pets or scratches either but i am not the petting kind of person anyway so works out fine for me but i still give her pats and pets for reward i dont think she really cares though about that stuff much She more likes the verbal praise like GOood girl and treats

my girl is really rough so if u sit down she will stick her face in ur face and try to man handle u or something wierd lol i dont know what the **** she trys to do but i am getting her to stop i think shes trying to make you wrestle with her or something shes not the kind of dog anyone would want to wrestle with lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley is content to lay on the floor at your feet. Zena was good on the couch with you but barely touching. Shasta has to make sure her butt is on you or she'll wake up and make sure you're still there every 15 minutes or so. She's really affectionate though even at just under a year old so we'll see how things change as she gets older. Shelby was a BIG cuddler. She HAD to be on you most of the time when you were on the couch. If i'm sitting on the floor, i usually have Shasta and one side and Riley on the other.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

both my dogs will climb right in my lap if i let them, they want their bellies rubbed.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Dodger would never cuddle with me unless I made him cuddle with me, then he'd usually get up after a while. recently, though, he's been cuddling with me on his own. he usually tries to sit on me then lay on me. I don't know why he's all of a sudden cuddling with me, but I love it haha. he won't cuddle with my mom or other dogs, that he knows like my friend pit bull who is a huge cuddled with people and other dogs that he's been properly introduced too,though, only me. I feel special :wub:


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Bruiser doesn't cuddle really, but he mouth's me constantly and follows me everywhere and sits right next to me. Other then the mouthing that will soon slow down it's fine with me cause I think he's gonna be a big boy and I don't want to share my couch or bed with him.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Oddly, Willow was more of a cuddler when she was a puppy than she is now. When she was a pup and all tuckered out she would come over while I was usually on the floor with her and lay on me or right snuggled into my leg and take her naps. Now that she has grown she is not so much of a snuggler. She does follow me everwhere I go to check in, i.e. follows to the bathroom, but she prefers to nap or sleep in her own space. If she wants to be petted she will come over to me and let me know.


----------



## Ann (Apr 1, 2011)

*Cuddle*

My 5 month old likes to cuddle...on her terms  Since she was a baby I was always loving on her and cuddling her. I am sure it depends on the dog, she is very loving but if I want to cuddle and she wants to play...she plays. Its like a child, shes tired and when she misses me. 

My puppy's breeding history was for home companions, so I am sure the more working force or protection lineage might not be as cuddly but more independent.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ann said:


> My 5 month old likes to cuddle...on her terms  Since she was a baby I was always loving on her and cuddling her. I am sure it depends on the dog, she is very loving but if I want to cuddle and she wants to play...she plays. Its like a child, shes tired and when she misses me.
> 
> My puppy's breeding history was for home companions, so I am sure the more working force or protection lineage might not be as cuddly but more independent.


My pup's sire is a retired K9 who has many working titles; K-9 Andy - Bojovnika K-9 . Karlo and his littermates are very cuddly and loveable, yet they are all working in one venue or another.


----------



## Ann (Apr 1, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> My pup's sire is a retired K9 who has many working titles; K-9 Andy - Bojovnika K-9 . Karlo and his littermates are very cuddly and loveable, yet they are all working in one venue or another.


Very cool, just a thought. I'm sure it just depends on the individual dog.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly likes to get up on the couches and the beds but doesn't like to be too close unless she wants to kiss you.lol. Tanner LOVES to cuddle, he is a big cuddle/love bug.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Layla is my first GSD who likes to cuddle. My other two girls were totally anti-cuddles, and one acted _totally_ embarrassed about that kind of utter nonsense.


----------



## pache11 (Dec 20, 2010)

Peaches is definitely a cuddler! Loves any and all contact. Really focused when playing and training, and then wants contact. She prefers me, but will cuddle with my wife and Aslan. When she is not touching me she follows me with her eyes in a worshipful look. Aslan loves contact and hugs, but doesn't cuddle so much. He gets too happy and then needs to nibble or get his ball. It seems he can't express this much affection and has to redirect his energy. He loves being brushed/combed and needs his ball to help him cope with his happiness. Kids love to hug him and he just grins and prances after they do so.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Jakey is a footrest. He doesn't cuddle, he plops down @ your feet, rolls on his back, and wants a bellyrub.


----------



## Allen (Mar 25, 2011)

Too Funny, we have 4 miniature schnauzers and they are little love birds. My wife was just now complaining that our new GSD puppy doesn't want to be held. She just went to bed and said instead of naming her Annika we should have called her Wolfy because she is like a wolf. Lol, the whole time Annika was laying at my feet on the ottoman, and she is still there. 
:laugh:


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

Lijha doesn't cuddle much, but she does sometimes. She will sit with me on the couch and sometimes will snuggle in the bed for 20-30 minutes before she goes to her spot on the floor to sleep. Whenever I am at my computer she will come over and sleep under my chair. She definately has bonded to me and will follow me everywhere, which suits me fine. Lijha is "my" dog, whereas Noni prefers my Wifes company given the choice. Noni has learned that "snugglebug" means time to cuddle when we go to bed.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

My first dog Dana was not really in to cuddling, but I got her when she was about 6 months old-- I think her initial upbringing may have played in to that.

My next two dogs, I got as puppies 8 and 12 weeks, and as part of housebreaking, I would sleep with them in the bed with me so I knew if they needed to go out. Both those dogs love to cuddle now that they are adults, though Tuki my girl dog (~60 lbs) loves to cuddle more than Riku (~95 lbs), which is fine with me. 60 lbs of hot dog cuddling with me is plenty but I do love pulling Riku up on my lap for a nice nap once in awhile.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I suppose I haven't really had Sasha long enough to say for sure, but so far she hasn't been to cuddly. I think it makes her rather hot lol. She'd much rather just lay near me, than with me. HOWEVER, she has recently taken to cuddling in the morning. It started out as a way to get me up out of bed. She would come in and jump onto the bed and lay her entire body on top of mine, lengthwise, and give me kisses. When I would ignore her she would just jump off and do something else until I got up. Recently, however, she has gotten into trying to lay on me to wake me up, but when I ignore her she just lays down next to me and lets me put my arm around her and we both sleep for a bit longer. Overall not a huge cuddler though. Most of the time when I put my arms around her, she takes it as a sign that we should play, and proceeds to run around like a goon lol!


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

My Apollo is a big cuddler, he likes to lay his chin on your arm when you are laying in bed watching tv. Then during the night he will come up into the bed and snuggle. I think some of it comes from him suffering from Pano through a large part of his puppyhood. He would be in lots of pain from the lameness, and just exausted. We would always cuddle him right up against us and pet him. It made him feel better and he could sleep. Now its a big comfort of his when he is really tired, or in the mornings when he just wakes you up.


----------

